# Looking for varus wedges for my Spec. S-works shoes



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

I recently bought some Specialized S-works shoes from a friend and they came with the red BG insoles. I'm looking for some of the varus wedges to put in them (I heard somewhere that these shoes have "built in" varus wedges but looking at the shoes it doesn't look like it). These appear to be the 2010 model if it matters, the ones with the velcro strap in addition to the boa closure. It seems like the Specialized dealers just seem to sell the whole package with all the 3 colored insoles and wedges included (for around $40 bucks). Anybody have any extra wedges around I can buy from them, without having to buy the entire package? Another cheaper option for me would be to pick up the purple Speeplay cleat ones that are dirt cheap.
Thanks!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

The wedge is (as you say) built into the insole, so you aren't going to see it. Unless you already have done so, I suggest trying them 'as is'. You may find that an additional wedge is unnecessary.


----------



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

Are you looking for the ones that tilt your foot in or out? Don't remember the names.


----------



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

the ones that tilt your foot out (ie- lift your heel up on the inside)


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Roadrider22 said:


> Are you looking for the ones that tilt your foot in or out? Don't remember the names.


Varus/ valgus. 

Specialized Bicycle Components : BG Shim Kit


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

MJCBH said:


> the ones that tilt your foot out (ie- lift your heel up on the inside)


Actually, they cant the forefoot.


----------



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

I have a few of the forefoot wedges that tilt your foot out in size 43/44 that I would sell since I use the ones that tilt in.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

The S-Works shoes have a built in 1.5 degree Varus tilt to them. The angle is built into the sole of the shoe, so you won't see it by looking at the shoe...though if you put them on the table you might see it.

There are two ways to add more tilt if you need it...the wedges from Specialized as mentioned above that go in your shoe, but only for the front...and Lemond Wedges that go under the cleat and tilt the whole shoe.

Either will work...

Chances are you can go to your local Specialized dealer and purchase individual wedges for a $1 - $2 each and get as many as needed. I use a Valgus wedge in my left shoe as well as about 1cm of spacers under the cleat for a leg length imbalance.


----------



## alexp247365 (Dec 29, 2009)

There are also Steve Hogg heel shims that act the same as the fore foot wedge.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

alexp247365 said:


> There are also Steve Hogg heel shims that act the same as the fore foot wedge.


I don't believe Hogg's sells heel shims or wedges. He sells shims that mount between cleats and shoe soles that are primarily used for leg length discrepancies, not to correct knee frontal plane motion, like Spec's in-shoe wedges.


----------



## GTR2ebike (Jun 30, 2011)

They are $37 + shipping on specialized.com (old version is 4.00 + shipping, no idea what;s differnt) however, if you buy a set of insoles for $50 they come with the same shims. That's what I did when I wanted a pair for another set of shoes.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

GTR2ebike said:


> ...., if you buy a set of insoles for $50 they come with the same shims...


Me too...this is the way to go for me since I wanted a different (++) insole than the basic (+) ones that came with the s-works shoes


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

alexp247365 said:


> There are also Steve Hogg heel shims that act the same as the fore foot wedge.


I happened upon an article authored by Steve Hogg's (link below) which mentions BFS wedges that (I believe) you were referring to. They're mentioned under *CANT*:
Footloose | Bicycling Australia

Here's a link to the product:
BikeFit


----------

